# Thames Valley Sept Meet - 3rd Sept



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So I'm hoping that considering numbers were going to be low for August that they will pick right back up again for Sept!

I have some Audi keyrings to give out which I was given at the weekend from Audi at AITP! I only have a small handful of them though so first come first serve!!!!

Wednesday 3rd Sept 7.30pm

Location

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

Attending:

Jess +1
Penny +1 with nice tans from being away no doubt! 
Korry
SlineTT + 1
NightHawk 
Tim S
Susicab
NaughTTy

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can get there 7 days later...... :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Doh!

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me & 'im please. And I need a new keyring! :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a maybe for me, I'll just be finishing my house move so either I'll have no food in the fridge and could do with a steak, or I'll be too shattered to even contemplate going out.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated 

Hope the move goes well korry!

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump

J
xx


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

Think I met you at the AITP event. I live in Marlow so should be able to make it along to this 

James


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Pants, other side of London... maybe I'll make it to a meet one day


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> We will be there...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NightHawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Think I met you at the AITP event. I live in Marlow so should be able to make it along to this
> 
> James


Hi James,

You did yes  will you be bringing your lady along?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Samoa said:


> Pants, other side of London... maybe I'll make it to a meet one day


Oh c'mon its not that far takes me just over an hour  lol

J
xx


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> NightHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


LOL, no she won't be there I'm afraid. She's not my lady, just a friend who wanted to come along to the AITP day since I said I was going... And she lives miles away....So just me and my TT! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ianww (Jul 26, 2014)

Grrr weekday meetings are pants !!!!

i work 1400 to 2200

Ian


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NightHawk said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi James,
> ...


Oh my bad I thought she was your lady ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ianww said:


> Grrr weekday meetings are pants !!!!
> 
> i work 1400 to 2200
> 
> Ian


Take a night off lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jess, Sorry I can't make it this month - other things already booked I'm afraid 

Hopefully see you next next month


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Jess, Sorry I can't make it this month - other things already booked I'm afraid
> 
> Hopefully see you next next month


BOOOOOO!!!!

I was hoping you were gona bring the pooch!!! who looks well cute and squishy 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jess, Sorry I can't make it this month - other things already booked I'm afraid
> ...


Haha - She sheds far too much hair to be let in the TT!! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

shes cute tho surely can be an exception?

J
xx


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I should be able to make it, but need to be back home around 10:30ish to pick up the boss so it won't be a late one for me!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

be good to see you Tim  Hope the house move went ok

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tomorrow's appointment has been moved to tonight, so I can make it after all! 

Still can't bring Minka though as she wouldn't be welcome in the restaurant  Another time/place maybe


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm going to mooch on up 2mw from Essex if that's ok? Lol!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

susicab said:


> I'm going to mooch on up 2mw from Essex if that's ok? Lol!


Course it is!  be great to see you 



NaughTTy said:


> Tomorrow's appointment has been moved to tonight, so I can make it after all!
> 
> Still can't bring Minka though as she wouldn't be welcome in the restaurant  Another time/place maybe


Oh cool  shame no pooch tho lol maybe another meet in another car lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great meet tonight guys good to see some old and new faces  good job on the Essex pose coming up 

J
Xx


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Great meet last night, hope to catch up again soon xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising another good meet Jess - great to see some new faces there. As you said - good work for the Essex posse coming over. Hopefully see you next month!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great night again Jess, thanks, and good on the Essex crew coming all that way! 

Oh, and thanks for the keyring too!! 8)

Can't wait for next month!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Your welcome! Good to see you again

J
Xx


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

susicab said:


> Great meet last night, hope to catch up again soon xx


I'll come with you next time sue, I would have joined you all this time but I've had my assessments all week. I'll look forward to the next one  be good to go to a different meet 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTchan said:


> susicab said:
> 
> 
> > Great meet last night, hope to catch up again soon xx
> ...


You could always come to ours next Wednesday, we might even have birthday cake


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I've been known to do a 4hr commute with the promise of birthday cake ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I've been known to do a 4hr commute with the promise of birthday cake ...


There was cake on the RR day and you didnt come lol

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There was cake at AITP last year if fact so much cake we had to throw some away.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> There was cake at AITP last year if fact so much cake we had to throw some away.


MMMMMM cake

J
xx


----------

